# Home craft for the prepper



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I do a few home craft type things some I do for fun and other craft items I do just to save a few bucks. I make archery tackle (sticks and strings) and some leatherwork, knives etc. I've been thinking about making a backyard forge. Something simple yet useful. 

Mrs. Seneca quilts and sews as do I yet not as well as she. Any way if you are a prepper who crafts why not share what crafts you pursue or what crafts you think might be useful to the prepper.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not know how useful it is as a prepper, but I make furniture.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow Inor.. Very nice.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow I'm impressed!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice!! Things made well have value to you even if you decide not to market.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I homebrew. Does that count?

I really want to put together a homemade windmill one of these days.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Quilt, sew, needlepoint, embroidery, cross stitch, weave, crochet
Can make and use fabric dyes
Inor and I can both do leaded glass - the doors on the audio cabinet above are leaded glass
Draw, acrylics, pen and brush, basic calligraphy
Make earrings out of used .22 shells
Traditional sandpainting
Make candles
I suppose that is what you are looking for, not the more obvious prepper skills: food preserving and the like.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Make earrings out of .22 shells"!?! Cool!!!

Now if you guys made furniture with compartments to hide weapons in should homes ever be searched..... ;D


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Anything you can make, either to make money or to make life easier, is a good skill to have.
Trades are invaluable in a survival situation.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I can jig a boo together almost any thing you can imagine,

I built the house we live in, the cow barn the cows are in, the laying nests in the chicken coup.

I have made some of the furniture in the house, 

Installed the wood furnace we heat with,

Make shift booby traps, snares and trout lines with milk jugs.

I farm, garden, and work in an office.

I can be a gentlemen and a wild animal who will eat you if the time is right.

I leave the knitting to the wife.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor, you make me wish I had my shop set up and ready to use. I love to fix things and want to build a number of things with wood. Every time I have tried, something got in the way and my garage became storage for another family member. I've got it back to myself for the time being so I am working on it again. It's very slow going right now though, between work and August in TX being a tad on the warm side (101 at 6 PM here). I would love to have a separate area for a shop but with no space on my property, my garage is my man cave. Short of winning the lottery, I have to make half the garage my shop.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

inceptor, we haven't had our vehicles in the garage since we moved here 17 years ago. It has always been Inor's shop. The key is to quickly fill it up with big machines and tools and wood. Even if you don't have time to do anything with the wood - fill it up so no one else can. This is experience speaking.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> inceptor, we haven't had our vehicles in the garage since we moved here 17 years ago. It has always been Inor's shop. The key is to quickly fill it up with big machines and tools and wood. Even if you don't have time to do anything with the wood - fill it up so no one else can. This is experience speaking.


I hope Inor knows how lucky he is.  My wife has made this a priority. If I want to keep her happy, I need to make it happen.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I hope Inor knows how lucky he is.  My wife has made this a priority. If I want to keep her happy, I need to make it happen.


I definitely married above my station. But do not tell Mrs Inor that or I will be out another $50 at the quilt store.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> "Make earrings out of .22 shells"!?! Cool!!!
> 
> Now if you guys made furniture with compartments to hide weapons in should homes ever be searched..... ;D


Why do you think I build furniture?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not really a very "crafty" person, but I admire the work others do. I have tanned a few hides and done some leather work. My artistic side is building things from wood or metal. I've build all kinds of decks, barns, shops and outbuildings. I don't do it commercially, just on my own ranch. I have helped out with a few projects for my neighbors. One wife, two jobs and three kids severely limits my "free" time to do craft work. I hope when (if) I retire I will have more time to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> I do not know how useful it is as a prepper, but I make furniture.
> 
> View attachment 2326
> 
> ...


Very Impressive, I sold furniture for 32 years but no way I could actually built it!, nice.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I work in wood, metal, leather, plastic, and electricity.
I can build anything that I can dream up and visualize on "paper" (nobody still uses paper - well I do sometimes)

I am going to upgrade my chronograph and I needed a nine volt battery to replace the external power supply from a 6 volt lantern battery.
I came up with a simple to make 9 volt battery that should give me about six months of use with the new chronograph.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> I homebrew. Does that count?


Hell yeah that counts! That is way high up on my bucket list. Gotta learn to make something similar to the Two Hearted Ale they make in MI.


----------

